# Welche Köder auf Dorsch in der Nordsee??



## Oberst (23. April 2004)

Moin, Moin an alle Petrijünger

Ich habe da mal 2 Fragen,#c 

welche Kunstköder kann ich in der Nordsee auf Dorsch nutzen ???
Ich habe mal was von den "Japanroten" Beifängern gehört (Twister u.ä.)
Was für Pilker nehme ich??


Kann mir irgendjemand einen guten Tipp geben??



Petri Heil und alle Eimer voll, Euer Oberst#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2004)

*AW: Welche Köder auf Dorsch in der Nordsee??*

In der deutschen Nordsee kannst Du Dorsche eigentlich nur noch an Wracks kriegen, ansonsten ist die deutshe Nordsee von Berufsfischern und Robben praktisch "dorschleer"gemacht worden. 
Als Köder beim Wrackfischen ist eine Montage mit einem Grundblei (300 - 500 Gramm) mit einem Vorfach darüber, an das 3 - 5 orange - gelbe Oktopusse geknüpft werden.
Ist die erfolgreichste und auch "preiswerteste" Methode, da man an den Wracks immer mit Hängern rechnen muss.
Ist ne Erfahrung von einer tollen Tour mit der MS Seehund (fährt leider nicht mehr, weil Bernd jetzt ein Restaurant betreibt). Und BErnd hat das jahrelang gemacht und hat nix anderes mehr gefischt.


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. April 2004)

*AW: Welche Köder auf Dorsch in der Nordsee??*

Da kann ich Thomas nur Recht geben. Der Dorschbestand in der Nordsee ist so dezimiert worden, dass jeder gefangene Dorsch dort ein sechser im Lotto ist. Schade schade!!! Gruss Dennis


----------



## seaspin (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Köder auf Dorsch in der Nordsee??*

Hallo!

Wo kann ich denn solche Oktopusse bekommen? 

Wie groß sollte der Oktopuss sein und welche Hakengröße sollte man nehmen?

Vielen Dank!

seaspin


----------



## Zölfisch (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Köder auf Dorsch in der Nordsee??*

Diese Oktopusse bekommst du in jedem Angelladen,entweder als Einzelstück oder als fertige Paternoster in unterschiedlichen Farben. (Ich bevorzuge Gelb-Orange).

Mfg. Zölfisch|wavey:
(jäger des Schuppenwildes)


----------



## seaspin (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Köder auf Dorsch in der Nordsee??*

Ok! Aber welche Größe? Länge und Hakengröße?


----------



## seaspin (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Köder auf Dorsch in der Nordsee??*

Hallo!

Also alle Oktopus Systeme welche ich finde, haben eine Hakengröße von 3/0 oder 5/0 und der Oktopus selber ist ca. 10 cm lang! Dann steht dort aber auch:

Standardausrüstung für jeden Norwegenfan!

Nun stellt sich doch die Frage, ob diese Köder für das Wrackangeln in der Nordsee zu groß sind oder ob diese richtig sind!

Wer kann mir hier denn helfen?


----------



## Zölfisch (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Köder auf Dorsch in der Nordsee??*

Hakengrößen ab 3/0 und die Länge von 10 cm sind optimal.#6

Viele große Dorsche wünscht dir
Zölfisch
(Jäger des Schuppenwildes)


----------



## seaspin (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Köder auf Dorsch in der Nordsee??*

Vielen Dank! Nun weiß ich über die Ausrüstung erst einmal bescheid!

Wann ist denn die beste Dorschzeit? Ich habe bislang nur Kuttertouren auf Makrele mitgemacht!


----------



## AndiS (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Köder auf Dorsch in der Nordsee??*

hallo,
du kannst aber auch ein parternoster mit grossen makrelenfliegen nehmen. das geht auch. wenn du einen termin wissen willst, dann gucke mal auf die homepage von den kapitänen. ich glaube, die fangen so im april mit ihren ersten aus fahrten an. dann hat man auch eine chance ein paar makrelen zu fangen und wracks sind noch nicht so bearbeitet von anderen kuttern. ansonsten fahren jetzt die holländer zum dorsch angeln.


----------



## Harrie (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Köder auf Dorsch in der Nordsee??*

Wo willst Du in der Nordsee fischen ?
Schau dir mal die 3x3 Systeme bei Gigafish an sind Top!

Harrie


----------



## shorty 38 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Köder auf Dorsch in der Nordsee??*

Hallo, beim Wrackfischen in Deutschland solltest Du auch Wattwürmer dabei haben. Ruhig geführte Oktopusvorfächer mit Wattis zusätzlich beködert erhöhen Deinen Erfolg und an manchen Tagen wirst Du den Topköder auf dem Kutter haben. Wattis kannst Du fast überall an der deutschen Küste buddeln. Viel Spaß und dicke Dorsche, Shorty


----------



## seaspin (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Köder auf Dorsch in der Nordsee??*

@Harrie,

welche 3x3 System meinst du denn?

Gruß, Klaus


----------



## Harrie (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Köder auf Dorsch in der Nordsee??*

Die Octopussysteme mit drei Haken in drei verschiedenen Farben.


----------



## seaspin (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Köder auf Dorsch in der Nordsee??*

ja das sagen fast alle, man findet nur kaum welche.... hast du einen Shop parat?


----------



## Harrie (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Köder auf Dorsch in der Nordsee??*

Hi Klaus
Die von Gigafish!
Hatte ich doch schon geschrieben!


----------

